# R Corner Ranch waiting for first kidding



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

View attachment 200429
View attachment 200427
Shamrock is due today (was possibly due yesterday), and I can tell she wants them out. She has to try to adjust the babies and pee leaning to the side. Pictures are from yesterday. I feel body parts moving around in there. Sometimes you can see them kick. There isn't much change today so far. No goop yet. Udder is tight, but I bet it could grow more. Her sister, orange and white, I am concerned is NOT pregnant. She is about 10-12 days from kidding. Her vulva looks like it did months ago. No udder. She doesn't seem to have any interest in bucks, and I haven't noticed a definite heat cycle. She was really wooly this winter and has about an inch and a half of floof around her body making her look bigger. Any guesses on if she seems pregnant? If she doesn't have babies, I think we could handle adding a Nubian doeling or two to the farm this spring/summer which I am really looking forward to. No complaints if she doesn't pop out anything. Shamrock though! Super pregnant! We had 13 turkeys hatch over the past 24 hours, so I don't mind if she waits a few days to add her own kids in the mix.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good Luck with Shamrock  how exciting!
13 turkeys, I hope you have a very hungry crew that’s a lot of bird to cook lol.
I can’t wait to see you newest baby pictures. They’ll be adorable, do you have a picture of the buck?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Could you get a picture of Shamrock's sisters udder? 
Good luck with Shamrock's kidding(woot)


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Could you get a picture of Shamrock's sisters udder?
> Good luck with Shamrock's kidding(woot)


I'll try but it's pretty much fur!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Then there's Shamrock today.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

To me it doesn't look like her sister is pregnant...
But shamrock is, I can't say for sure when she will pop since I'm not super experienced with that.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Iluvlilly! said:


> To me it doesn't look like her sister is pregnant...
> But shamrock is, I can't say for sure when she will pop since I'm not super experienced with that.


Yes. She's easy to tell, especially when you see a hoof kick out of her side! I'll be meeting her kids soon I think.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pictures of the buck (mostly brown one). He thinks he's so awesome. Probably because he's never seen a standard size buck before! The best marking he has is his hairdo. It's always got something going on.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

He’s a nice buck!
I think being awesome is a typical buck trait!
I’m awesome and I know it!:7up:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She’s acting funny today. Louder, tried to crawl under her sleeping shelf in the pen, got on the sleeping shelf and martial arts flipped on her side in mid air to lay down instead of laying down like a normal goat. I still think she has a few days left (up to 5 days I’d guess). I’m still not completely convinced Treasure isn’t pregnant because she does pregnancy stretches and it seems like something moves. I’m hoping I was off with the date I thought she was in heat. She was in with the buck for a month. Whenever Shamrock kids, I’ll add 2 weeks to it and if Treasure doesn’t have a baby around then I will know it didn’t take.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be moving the kids in another position, some does do weird moves to do it, as it is not comfortable if a kid is pushing on the ribs or organs.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> She may be moving the kids in another position, some does do weird moves to do it, as it is not comfortable if a kid is pushing on the ribs or organs.


 That's what I think she's doing. Even though she doesn't look pregnant or have any backend changes yet, I don't remember her ever stretching this way before we put her in with the buck Cowboy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is this Treasures first pregnancy? If it is, they can hide is for a long time.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Is this Treasures first pregnancy? If it is, they can hide is for a long time.


It is. I thought she was due about 9 days from now, possibly up to 11 days from now. No udder development. No vulva changes. I don't think she's had any signs of heat other than the occasional tail wagging in her pen but has no interest in the bucks. We'll see by the end of the month, I guess.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Vulva is looking a bit different today and she seems hyper. Tomorrow maybe? I’m going to take her and her sister for a little walk and let them lay around on the driveway if they want to bask in the sunshine today. I read an article that described goats with multiples as “boats” that snore. LOL. I don’t know if she appreciates being called that!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww, I hope all goes well, she’s such a cutie!
Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Best of luck. Maybe if you.called them Yachts???? Lol same size...fancy name?:haha:


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Best of luck. Maybe if you.called them Yachts???? Lol same size...fancy name?:haha:


With how big she is, Full House boat...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Udder looks tight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooohhh its getting close!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She is talking nonstop. Enjoying the sunshine right now. Oop! Spoke too soon! She keeps going back into her pen. Just noticed she's starting to have some discharge. Literally started as I was typing this. I think I know what people mean now when they describe "ligaments are gone." You know it when you feel it. She is getting VERY loud. I'm going to put her back in the pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is close.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m hoping to see cute baby pics soon!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Doeling! Had to sort of assist. One leg was back.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I doubt she’s done.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay, congratulations! Great assist!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Doeling 2


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, congratulations!! So happy for you! Great job on assisting!
Sweet little things!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

This morning I gave the "calmer" one a bit of selenium gel and b gel on the tip of my finger to help with her weaker muscles. I included a pic of her standing so she doesn't sound deathly ill. She's getting around but is very shakey. She was in mom over an hour and a half after the first was born. Shamrock was so invested in licking the first doeling that she seemed to forget she was in labor. I was beginning to think she was going to have just one baby. The black doeling is going to be crazy. I can tell already. She was jumping around 20 minutes after she was born and nonstop loudly crying happily.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aawww! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Both are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She still has placenta hanging out. The last doeling was at 2 in the morning. I put it in a rubber glove and used a zip tie by the vulva to hold the glove sort of securely without tearing it. That’s what her breeder told me to do. I believe it IS coming out bit by bit.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Graphic, but I’d like to know how much more has to come out. This is pre-glove. It was almost touching the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, good work.

She may need a small dose of selenium and vit E. 

Do you have BO- Se?

Gently tie up the afterbirth in knots so it stays off the ground and she won’t step on it. 
It also adds a bit of weight to it helping it out. 

Make sure the kids are nursing it helps stimulate her to drop it.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I’ve given her crackers with selenium with vitamin e gel, a little replamin, probiotic paste, a little b gel....I offer a handful of grain, sunflower seeds, alfalfa pellets every few hours and hand feed her. I bring the babies over to nurse once per hour or every other hour just to make sure they are drinking and to help mom. I tried to milk many times and apparently I am bad at it. Running on an hour of sleep is frustrating. 14 turkey poults + 2 more and counting that decided to hatch today. 3 adult turkeys. 12 ducks (got 11 duck EGGS TODAY). 3 ducklings. Doeling #2 scaring me with heavy breathing and occasionally making some whistle noise that freaks me out but then the baby acts normal. Was just head butting, screaming, and trying to play. My mom telling me a vet told her I should have called hours ago about Shamrock’s placenta—that her life is in danger and the baby doeling needs to be seen right away. Told me it was my fault and I owe her money for the visit and if I don’t pay they can die... then she gets a call back from the vet to tell her it can wait till morning and is probably nothing. BLEH. I sort of freaked out on her. I won’t go into more details but jeez. Coming from someone who slept through both births. Sigh. Most of the time it’s not the animals that make things stressful around here...


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I also tried to figure out how to weigh them. I used a plastic crate, put it on a scale, put the baby in it and write it down before it zeros out the small weight. If I did it right, Midnight Kickstart is 3.7 lbs, and Dandy Dandelion is 3.4 lbs.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry you are having such a stressful time!
I am sure someone thought they were helping...
Hope all is well with mom and baies, turkeys and ducks and YOU!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Sorry you are having such a stressful time!
> I am sure someone thought they were helping...
> Hope all is well with mom and baies, turkeys and ducks and YOU!


Thank you! It's just that things being my fault is a favorite "trick" and she knows it. It's just too much drama when running on adrenaline. Another day and I'd be texting my sister memes about it. I mean the "dying" baby was just chasing the broom when I was sweeping the floor. Placenta and almost out I think. I believe the creatures will be fine. Then I can sleep and cuddle baby creatures tomorrow.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I believe she got it all out over night. Dandelion is breathing exactly like Kicks (who was jumping and twisting around the pen this morning).


----------

